# BNP accident... Help?



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Okay, Second big blunder of the day. 
I was doing a water change 5 am last night, left the fish net in the tank overnight by accident.

I woke up this morning, to see my L144 all tangled up in the net, looking bloody all over his bristles and half his tail....
He has since been freed. But still looking bloodied and injured... Anything I can do to help his recovery?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh dear! I made a few mistakes in the beginning too. Melifix is good for helping the healing process.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Would it affect the other inhabitants of the tank? what dosage should I put in for a 15 gal?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It is perfectly safe for most fish as far as I know although my Kuhlio loaches go a bit spastic when I put it in, so now I only put in half the recommended dose. Just follow the directions on the bottle and you should be fine.


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

Is here a high chance here that the BNP will not survive...?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it actually bloody? Because most fish when stressed from a struggle can get bloodshot. They arent actually bleeding just stressed

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Noir ade (Jan 10, 2012)

He looked quite red, I think one of the crays might have attacked him while he was caught in the net. there's some blood on my fish net.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Whoa poor little guy, I think your crayfish would be better off in a home of his own, ive heard of things like Bettas having their tails chopped off by them and stuff... 

As far as the injuries go, if I were you I would just make sure the water quality stays optimal, feed some high protein foods, and the wounds should heal very quickly, it's amazing to see how fast they regenerate, I think if he is still feeding then there is a good chance he's going to pull through.


----------

